# Aufgabe mit Schleifen.For,DoWhile,While



## Blitze (6. Feb 2008)

Moin...
ich habe eine frage unzwar wie soll ich folgende aufgabe nur mit entweder der FOR- DOWhile oder While
schleife ausführen


Der benutzer soll nach einem nettobetrag gefragt weden...der Bruttobetrag(Netto+19%)
soll ausgegeben werden solange bis der benutzer das " E " eingibt...das "E" beendet die schleife??


komm nach mehreren versuchen nicht weiter.....


----------



## SlaterB (6. Feb 2008)

lass doch mal die erste Bedinung weg und programmiere das ganze auf völlig beliebige Weise unter Ausnutzen aller Schleifen und sonstigen Sprachmitteln,
klappt es dann? -> dann poste das doch
oder stehst du dann noch vor genau den gleichen Problemen? -> wozu dann überhaupt die Schleifen-Einschränkung erwähnen?


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2008)

....habe da nur wage ansätze ....
die aufgabe mit den bedingungen welche schleife ...kommt aus der schule..
wie gesagt...wüsste teilweise nichtmal ansatze für For und DOwhile.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2008)

..mir stellt sich diesbezüglich folgende frage..
    wie beende ich die schleife mit "E"


----------



## Schandro (6. Feb 2008)

if(eingegebenerString.equals("E")){
  break;}

mit break beendest du die Schleife in der du gerade bist.


----------



## blitze (6. Feb 2008)

der break; 
war mir bekannt...
ich versteh nicht wie ich diese aufgaben stellung eine der genannten schleifen einbauen soll...wenn ich mit IF-kösen sollte hätte ich keine probleme. doch dass gehört zu aufgabenstellung...hiermal ein denke sehr fehlerhafter ansatz...





<!--
  var steuer,netto,brutto;
  steuer=19;
  netto=prompt("Bitte geben sie den Nettobetrag ein.");
  if(prompt="E") {
    document.write("Danke für das Benutzen dieses Tools");
    break;}
    else
    {
    for(netto;netto="E";netto+((netto/Number(100))*steuer))
    {
     document.write("Der Betrag lautet "+brutto+".");
    }
    }
//-->


----------



## SlaterB (6. Feb 2008)

> var steuer,netto,brutto; 

gibts in Java nicht, beschwere dich nicht über irgendeine Aufgabenstellung, solange du keine Variablen definieren kannst

na gut, sieht dann im weiteren stark nach JavaScript aus, da wirst du dir schon das richtige bei gedacht haben 

also für die Netto-Ausgabe brauchst du wohl kaum eine Schleife,
wenn ansonsten der Block so für sich funktioniert,
dann nur noch eine Endlosschleife drumherum und diese bei E abbrechen


----------



## Gast (6. Feb 2008)

danke für die hilfe...bin endlich draufgekommen
für alle die nich interessiert an der lösung sind ...:

<!--
 //Variablen und Eingabe
  var
  netto,brutto,steuer;
  steuer=19;
  netto=prompt("Bitte geben sie den Nettobetrag ein.");

 ///Rechnungsteil und Ausgabe
  while(netto!=="E") {
     brutto=Number(netto)+steuer*(netto/Number(100));
     document.write("Der Betrag mit Steuer lautet"+brutto+".");
     break;}
  if(netto=="E")
    {document.write("Danke für das Benutzen dieses Tools.")
    }
     //-->


----------

